# Anybody got a FRONTIER WR1008 Pinwheel rake



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm looking at one right now. Never owned any Frontier equipment. Wondering is this a good rake?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

From what I saw looks like the JD 702. Last year I used a neighbors 8-wheel, it done a great job for me. I have since gotten a 10 wheel (used, price was right). It generally does a good job, but I liked the 8 wheel better. The fields I work are not as smooth as they should be, and the 8 wheel seemed to float, or follow the ground better. Oh yea, they don't do too good on a turn, but other than that I like it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a frontier 8 wheel with the center kicker wheel. It's as good as any with the exception of the kuhn speed rake, IMO. Had mine for 2 years now, just upgraded to a rotary rake so I'll prolly take mine to auction. How much they bringing?


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you guys run your rakes with the hydraulics in float position? Looking back I just put mine wheels to the ground and never put the lever in "float."


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Canderson012 said:


> Do you guys run your rakes with the hydraulics in float position? Looking back I just put mine wheels to the ground and never put the lever in "float."


Nope. _If the wheel rake is adjusted right_ the tines will just almost touch the dirt...if the ground is smooth & level. There is a small amount of pivot where the pipe/frame insert into the next one that'll let one wheel roll over a mound without digging in too much. A spring on the arm keeps too much down pressure off the wheels...._*IF *adjusted right._

(Clear as mud? I could show ya, but hard for me to explain.)


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

i have a 10 wheel with a kicker and i also love mine. will roll hay as fast as the ground will allow . have had zero issues in the last three years rolling about three hundred acres on not so even ground.


----------

